# 1938 Elgin Bluebird Deluxe



## RustyK (Sep 16, 2013)

Bought this earlier in the spring on Ebay and it was a wreck. It was covered in barn paint and mud, and needing some weld repairs on the steering head and the chain guard. Big props to Nickinator and Darcie for their help on this, as my tolerance for projects doesn't go much past the mechanical work. Nick went to town on the thick barn paint with goof off and saved as much of the original finish as possible. Darcie and Nick know a first rate welder who repaired the chain guard and re-brazed the steering head, which had cracked weld repairs. The frame was bent, Fridley Schwinn can straighten anything, and they did great job. The rack needed serious repair, one leg being swiss cheese. Don't have the rack back yet but the repairs are done and it will be on the bike soon! The leaf spring seat needs repair and patina recover when funds allow. The two speed planetary gears are brazed over, most likely they are stripped out. Here's where its at so far...








Kris


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 16, 2013)

That has got to be one of the coolest looking heads on a classic bicycle I've ever seen. Hard to imagine it was in the deplorable condition you described it as first being in. Very nice job to all involved in bringing her back.

Dave


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 16, 2013)

I love it!
It kind of reminds me of a dog eared prize fighter who's had a little corner work and is now ready to get back into the ring.


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

I really love this crusty gem. I laugh and shake my head thinking of how some kids just beat on this thing, not knowing what they had. It's a miracle the tank didn't get ruined, the steering head was completely snapped off at one point, then poorly rewelded. It rides great now!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent!  
I wonder what the nay sayers think now?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41070-Elgin-Bluebird


----------



## bricycle (Sep 17, 2013)

Really nice Kris!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 17, 2013)

Why cant i find something like that.Looks great


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking good kris!  Here is a recent picture of what the rack looks like as of last night


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 17, 2013)

Also here is what it looked like at first


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 17, 2013)

Kris- looking good! No one will ever mistake that for a boring restored one 
I assume you'll be riding it Sunday at Boom Island with us?
- did you ever get the shifter handle from John?

Darcie


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Kris- looking good! No one will ever mistake that for a boring restored one
> I assume you'll be riding it Sunday at Boom Island with us?
> - did you ever get the shifter handle from John?
> 
> Darcie




Thanks Darcie! Darn right I'll be riding this at Boom island with you guys/gals. It would be sweet to get that shifter handle.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrates on your swet equity and help from friends. Bike looks great!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> Looking good kris!  Here is a recent picture of what the rack looks like as of last night




You do know that that rack is the wrong rack for the the 38? The legs are the same, and the top is basically the same, but the front of the rack is different. On 37 and earlier, the rack mounts to the frame. On the 38 it mounts to the seat clamp. The rack probably can be converted using another rack. 

I know I'm the one who sold you that rack, but didn't realize it was for a 38 bike.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's pictures of mine-


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Soooo...Nice!!!!!!*

Peeeeeerfect Specimen of Elgin's Classical Art Dominance!

Love It!!!

Keep It Like it is Now!!!

Do Not Fully Restore It, Please!!!!!!!!

Good Job!


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> You do know that that rack is the wrong rack for the the 38? The legs are the same, and the top is basically the same, but the front of the rack is different. On 37 and earlier, the rack mounts to the frame. On the 38 it mounts to the seat clamp. The rack probably can be converted using another rack.
> 
> I know I'm the one who sold you that rack, but didn't realize it was for a 38 bike.




Thanks Scott, we did know it was an earlier or a Skylark rack. I have another sacrificial rack to cut off the upswept mount. Looks like a buddy who did the work forgot this and primed the rack!

Kris


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Here's pictures of mine-




That's a beauty!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Thanks Scott, we did know it was an earlier or a Skylark rack. I have another sacrificial rack to cut off the upswept mount. Looks a buddy who did the work forgot this and primed the rack!
> 
> Kris




Pheww...great news!


----------



## RustyK (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm really happy to have this rack even if it needed to be modified!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 17, 2013)

You did a nice job of getting her back up and running + plus cleaning her up looks good!!


----------

